# Cleaning and topping up Rain-X



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I put Rain-X on my windscreen a few weeks back (the first time I have put any rain sealant on my windscreen!)

It is still going ok but want to know (a) how to clean it - can I use normal glass cleaners such as Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol and (b) whether I can simply add another 'layer' to top it up or whether I have to start from scratch once performance drops off?

Grateful for any advice


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

I would say c take the **** off and many of dw will back me up on that one it smears and makes it hard to see in heavy rain after the last lot early in the year I took it straight off and replaced it with soft 99 Glaco which is awesome and no maintaince is needed just buff it after u dry the car and can top up when needed and works very well but have a listen to what others have tried as I only used Glaco and love it


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

People seam to hate rain x for some reason , I put it down to miss application or something. I regularly see 5-6 mths of beading/ protection. 
If it has bonded and applied properly then you shouldn't need a glass cleaner etc . Just wash with the car and dry, maybe a quick detail spray to remove water spots but that's it. You won't need the windscreen washers. If you use them and the wipers as normal it will reduce its durability. 
I'm sure it will be fine to top up after a few weeks but then it should be fine for months


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

The thing with rain x is if the window gets bugs on it t
hey are very hard to remove!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Having tried a few have to agree with cossierick. (though maybe not the 5-6 month durability) for ease of use and effectiveness I would recommend rain x despite the negativity at times. Just keep topping it up regularly and it is fine :thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used rain X on my taxi a few yes ago, all I ever did was wash as normal & top up every 6-8 weeks 
IMO it was easier to use than G1/G5 & just as affective at beading


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I went for Rain-X as wanted an easier way into glass sealants than going straight to G1 or similar. 

Have to say I have been impressed with performance on side and back windows though only recently applied to the windscreen as been nervous of getting it wrong and ruining visibility.

It seems to bead and clear well but with low speed town driving (30mph and below) have found wipers are still needed and occasionally washer fluid to clean dirt off.

I have some G5 for my lights as Rain-X not recommended for mine, though not applied it yet so can't compare.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

carlack is cheap and is very good, i dont believe you getting 5-6 months out of rain-x poor product with so much better out there for not much more cost


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> carlack is cheap and is very good, i dont believe you getting 5-6 months out of rain-x poor product with so much better out there for not much more cost


I'd forgotten all about the Carlack Twins. A reall good product for the money. but these days my money goes to Gtechniq.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

I applied as the instructions said and was still ****e but as for ease Glaco is a lot better to use squeeze so liquid on to the pad coat your screen leave a few mins and buff off with ease but to remove rain x you do need cif cream


----------



## eric272 (May 18, 2013)

I use Rain X,it's dirt cheap (£4.50 in Morrisons,altho I just bought 3 bottles for £9 on offer)and easy to apply,I use a cotton wool pad,apply Rain X and allow it to dry,use (the same) cotton wool pad dampened with water to buff off the Rain X,when most of it is gone you will need a clean dry cotton wool pad to get rid of the remaining Rain X.Don't need to use a micro-fibre cloth at all.
As said you don't need to clean it with anything other than soap and water.
If I'm only cleaning glass though I use methylated spirit/de-ionised water mix,which has a similar effect to Rain X anyway.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

I've tried a few (not all) Glass sealents and Rain X, in my experience, is just as effective as the ones I've tried. I do think it needs a proper cure time like 30 minutes or more to properly bond to the glass; which makes it not so user friendly as some others. But the performance is spot on if glass is well prepared. Great value for money and easily available too.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If the glass is properly cleaned to start with then it has a better effect than rainx
Try claying then washing with ipa then use a decent glass polish and buff off.


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

To clean the windscreen I wash the car and afterwards I use Autoglym glass polish before I apply the Rain-X. I apply twice and it will last me for a long time because I use just deionized water and doesn`t wash off my protection. The only problem is I cannot get rid of the bugs splatters and I have to use my spray to clean the windscreen properly. 

Does anyone knows anything to use for my water jets something I can use but doesn`t wash off my protection?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

So 'topped up' Rain-X at the weekend. Cleaned windscreen with DodoJuice screen cleaner using a number of Microfibre cloths, then reapplied 2 coats of Rain-X over the top of the old layers.

Then had rain within a few hours! It might be subjective but it doesn't seem as effective as before (the Rain-X - the rain itself remained very effective!)

Have ordered some cerium oxide based glass cleaner so will strip off the Rain-X and try out GTechniq G5 when I next get a chance. 

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

glaco from nippon shine you wont be dissapointed


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

It's all very argumentative, I use Rain X soley as it's quick and easy, no 4 hr wait for curing and it lasts me 2 months on wiper surfaces and 6 months on the sides. Yes it will smear if your wipers are filthy but if you clean your wipers you are fine.

I've used Glaco and Car Mate stuff from Japan, but always find buffing them off requires a lot more effort than Rain X.
I would never say any other product is rubbish, they all work just they don't fit my specific regime.

Cheers


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Davy said:


> I've tried a few (not all) Glass sealents and Rain X, in my experience, is just as effective as the ones I've tried. I do think it needs a proper cure time like 30 minutes or more to properly bond to the glass; which makes it not so user friendly as some others.


I tried leaving it to cure a lot longer than I normally would (usually pretty much on and off) and wonder if this may have made a difference?

However it is still working well just not clearing at as low a speed as when first applied.

I might do a 50/50 with Rain-X and G5 and compare performance.


----------

